# I made it!!!



## jv (Feb 1, 2002)

To those that I spoke with about my anxiety concerning riding on a mardi gras float on Saturday. Well I made it without any accidents and not too much anxiety. I took alot of immodium and an ativan to calm the nerves, but once the festities got going I made it through ok. I wanted to thank those who gave pointers on how to cope with the thought of having an accident and the whole float knowing about it. I pretended everyone on the float had the same problems and fears that I did and I did not feel so alone. Again, thanks so much for the support. I needed someone to talk to that has been there and has experienced the true fear.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Jv, good for you and I'm sure you've had fun. Now if you want to put down the meds and do something for yourself that will relieve the IBS and anxiety you need to get Mike's tape program and give yourself a new lease on life. My recovery from IBS is so complete that I don't even think about the "old" Norb with diarrhea and anxiety problems except when I'm trying to help others know about the success with Mike's Audioprogram100. Having a positive attitude and diligently doing this one good deed for yourself can set you free!







Norb


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

YAY!!! jv!!!! Great job!!!







Ditto to everything Norb said. I dunno where I'd be without the 100 day hypno program!!!!







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

JV, congradulations!!!


----------

